# Update



## robert flynt (Jun 4, 2017)

Of the knives I recently made with Takefu steel, four were displayed by them to demonstrate what could be done with their steel. One was selected by the editor of Knife magazine to be used in a future bit on me and Takefu steel. One was sold to a collector, to be delivered after the Show and one I gave to an Italian purveyor friend of nine for him sell when he get home and money donated to help the victims of the earth quakes there. Over all I had a great time and got some nice material!

Reactions: Way Cool 10 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 4, 2017)

You sir are amazingly talented. Can you post any pictures of them?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 4, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You sir are amazingly talented. Can you post any pictures of them?


They are posted under ( what I've been working on ) in the knifemaking section.


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 4, 2017)

What I've been working on


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 4, 2017)

Those are amazing and much deserved developments Robert. Congratulations!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 4, 2017)

Congrats Robert, looking forward to seeing the article!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

